# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  УСН\ЕНВД книга покупок и продаж

## Эльвира45

Добрый день! ИП на енвд и усн. Торговля ведется в магазине розничным покупателям (енвд) и одному контрагенту (усн) 
В Отчетах о роз продажах счета указаны енвд (90.01.2 и 90.02.2) вид оплат для контрагента и розничного покупателя разные. 
При проведении документа поступления с расчетного счета выбираю ддс "торговая выручка" , на основе отчета о роз продажах, но все равно вся сумма с поступления на счет падает на усн и в книгу покупок\продаж.
Кто-нибудь сталкивался с подобной проблемой? уже все облазила, ничего не помогает. Склады розничные, ддс-торговая выручка, все на основе розницы, договор с банком один, счета везде енвд-шные. Последовательность соблюдена, сначала отчеты, потом поступления. Все перепроводила 
Что еще может быть? где еще глянуть?

----------


## Эльвира45

Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.81.30

----------

